

Project Panama: Interconnecting JVM and Native Code - amatheus
http://openjdk.java.net/projects/panama/

======
trynumber9
If it's going to look like JNR's FFI that'll make me very happy. It's nicer to
work with[0] than existing tools (that I've used anyway).

[0]: [https://github.com/jnr/jnr-ffi-
examples/blob/master/qsort/sr...](https://github.com/jnr/jnr-ffi-
examples/blob/master/qsort/src/main/java/qsort/Qsort.java)

------
trishume
This is awesome, it opens up the possibility of using all sorts of JVM
languages (Java, Scala, Clojure ...) for pseudo-systems type programming as
well as easier interfacing with libraries.

------
pierrelux
Could this help Jython to interface with Numpy ? The JyNI project is otherwise
constrained to do some pretty serious gymnastics...

